# The Nightmare is ending....



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

After 7 months with horrendous DR, I am finally better. I still struggle with anxiety but I am DR free! I just wanted to lend some support to you all to tell you I know what you’re going thru, please don’t give up. When you find the right mix, you will feel better. And I don’t mean just meds, I mean underlying medical conditions, vitamin deficiencies, meds, exercise, etc. don’t give up hope! I suffered greatly for 6 months with it and I am finally better. I also went to my doctor throughout all of this and found out I have hypothyroid disease and vitamin b12 deficiencies. Once I tackled these issues, I felt better! I got on a right mix of medication, exercise, treated the deficiencies and started treatment of my thyroid issues and I am better! Please do not give up!


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

kaitlyn_b said:


> After 7 months with horrendous DR, I am finally better. I still struggle with anxiety but I am DR free! I just wanted to lend some support to you all to tell you I know what you're going thru, please don't give up. When you find the right mix, you will feel better. And I don't mean just meds, I mean underlying medical conditions, vitamin deficiencies, meds, exercise, etc. don't give up hope! I suffered greatly for 6 months with it and I am finally better. I also went to my doctor throughout all of this and found out I have hypothyroid disease and vitamin b12 deficiencies. Once I tackled these issues, I felt better! I got on a right mix of medication, exercise, treated the deficiencies and started treatment of my thyroid issues and I am better! Please do not give up!


I'm glad you feel better! It's very reassuring that cure is possible and it happens more often recently.
Wish you keep feelin' better.

cheerio


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!This is always beautiful to hear!
And coincidentally, I have the same two problems and am getting treated for them. I need to get follow-up blood tests soon to see how the medicine is working. Were you given Levothyroxine by any chance? And Metformin?


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi! Thats great to hear, ive just written a post to ask those who have recovered if they know theyve recovered? Sound like a stupid question but im much better than i was at the start but im wondering if ive just got used to it? the DR isnt so bad but i still feel 'ill'. Too ill to do alot of things i used to do anyway. Are you back to doing all the things you did enjoy?

Ive also had it for 7 months also and looked down every possible medical cause from brain tumours to heart problems, adrenal fatigue to auto immune disorders, lyme desease to lead poisoning. Ive also had my thirod checked as underactive thyroid runs in my family. But i think mines just down to a traumatic relationship i was in sadly.

Ive always had the thought that DP is caused by some kind of metabolic disruption, although luckily there is a cut and dry test for thiroid so good that you found it. My mother takes levothyroxine and funnily we trated one of our horses with metformin for his diabeties! Not ones for me but glad to hear you found the key


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

kaitlyn_b said:


> After 7 months with horrendous DR, I am finally better. I still struggle with anxiety but I am DR free! I just wanted to lend some support to you all to tell you I know what you're going thru, please don't give up. When you find the right mix, you will feel better. And I don't mean just meds, I mean underlying medical conditions, vitamin deficiencies, meds, exercise, etc. don't give up hope! I suffered greatly for 6 months with it and I am finally better. I also went to my doctor throughout all of this and found out I have hypothyroid disease and vitamin b12 deficiencies. Once I tackled these issues, I felt better! I got on a right mix of medication, exercise, treated the deficiencies and started treatment of my thyroid issues and I am better! Please do not give up!


That's nice, what meds are you on right now?


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

bee1 said:


> Hi! Thats great to hear, ive just written a post to ask those who have recovered if they know theyve recovered? Sound like a stupid question but im much better than i was at the start but im wondering if ive just got used to it? the DR isnt so bad but i still feel 'ill'. Too ill to do alot of things i used to do anyway. Are you back to doing all the things you did enjoy?
> 
> Ive also had it for 7 months also and looked down every possible medical cause from brain tumours to heart problems, adrenal fatigue to auto immune disorders, lyme desease to lead poisoning. Ive also had my thirod checked as underactive thyroid runs in my family. But i think mines just down to a traumatic relationship i was in sadly.
> 
> Ive always had the thought that DP is caused by some kind of metabolic disruption, although luckily there is a cut and dry test for thiroid so good that you found it. My mother takes levothyroxine and funnily we trated one of our horses with metformin for his diabeties! Not ones for me but glad to hear you found the key


Bee, I'd love to read your post, where can I find it? : )


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello all, Thank you for reading and replying with the well wishes! As for meds, I am on 2.5 mg of Abilify, 5 mg of BuSpar and 25 mg of Synthroid per day. I also work out rigourously once a day 5 days a week. I cant say that I have completely quit the alcohol or eating habits (not perfection) but I can only imagine how great I would feel if I did! To think that 6 mos ago, I was almost put into a hospital, now I am heading towards full recovery! Please stick with a routine and a plan, It really does help! I knew I was getting well when I wanted to go out and enjoy life again, it slowly comes back! With Prayer, and life style changes. And when it does you just wake up and smile =)


----------



## MatrixGravity (Nov 4, 2009)

kaitlyn_b said:


> Hello all, Thank you for reading and replying with the well wishes! As for meds, I am on 2.5 mg of Abilify, 5 mg of BuSpar and 25 mg of Synthroid per day. I also work out rigourously once a day 5 days a week. I cant say that I have completely quit the alcohol or eating habits (not perfection) but I can only imagine how great I would feel if I did! To think that 6 mos ago, I was almost put into a hospital, now I am heading towards full recovery! Please stick with a routine and a plan, It really does help! I knew I was getting well when I wanted to go out and enjoy life again, it slowly comes back! With Prayer, and life style changes. And when it does you just wake up and smile =)


" 2.5 mg of Abilify, 5 mg of BuSpar and 25 mg of Synthroid per day"

See thats whats probably helping your recovery a bit.
But unlike others i will never resort to meds like that.
So i mean as happy as i am for you,your post just doesnt really entire benefit..
I mean.. not everyone takes meds, and i sure dont..
So.. Yeah


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, my friend, Im gonna do whatever the hell I can to make sure I dont have the curse. meds or no meds.


----------



## DPNOrway (Apr 29, 2010)

MatrixGravity said:


> " 2.5 mg of Abilify, 5 mg of BuSpar and 25 mg of Synthroid per day"
> 
> See thats whats probably helping your recovery a bit.
> But unlike others i will never resort to meds like that.
> ...


well.. you sir are a douche.


----------

